# Trackman v Flightscope



## Liverbirdie (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, I've read through some previous posts on trackman etc, but still couldn't get the definitive answer, although most plumped for trackman.

I've e-mailed Tour-X (Warrington), TFG Widnes (where I was fitted for my irons) and One golf in Chester, but only received one reply so far (who have the flightscope).

I like the idea of being able to see the full ball flight as they have a golf range, as opposed to just hitting it into a net (trackman), but is the quality/info difference between the two that much, or not.

Would be glad of some pointers or advise from anyone who has tried both.

Also anyone got anything positive/negative about these 3 places, prices, customer service etc.

Thanks,


----------



## chrisd (Jan 13, 2012)

Trackman is vastly the superior equipment in my view. It uses missile technology to actually track the ball rather than just rely on data collected when the ball is hit to guestimate wher the ball will travel, as does flightscope.

I used Trackman at the Belfry and it gave all the stats as well as being able to see the ball shape. its a wonderful bit of kit and as I understand, many top pro's have bought them


Chris


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 13, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Trackman is vastly the superior equipment in my view. It uses missile technology to actually track the ball rather than just rely on data collected when the ball is hit to guestimate wher the ball will travel, as does flightscope.

I used Trackman at the Belfry and it gave all the stats as well as being able to see the ball shape. its a wonderful bit of kit and as I understand, many top pro's have bought them


Chris
		
Click to expand...

This. 

Although you're hitting into a net, Trackman is set up behind you and the ball (rather than at the side of the ball where the club impacts it) and actually tracks the ball and it's movements.

It's impressive stuff and I would choose trackman over flightscope every time if I had the choice.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 13, 2012)

I had a quick google for Trackman and they do a version for your house.

Prices start at $16,600

I'll take two


----------



## wull (Jan 13, 2012)

i think there is software for the trackman that will either work out on the range or indoor on a net.but both are extremely reliable and accurate.

i think what sets the trackman system apart from the rest is the fact that most manufacturers use it and some tour pro's personally own them so that itself speaks volumes.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2012)

I used clubhouse golf for my CF session on my irons and I couldnt be more happier with them.

I did have concerns that I was just hitting into a net but once I seen the results I was well happy.

TFG are very good but I think their very expensive and they charge Â£40 for a CF session, without a refund if you make the purchase with them, which I thought was poor.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Jan 13, 2012)

Out of interest, are we comparing the two for the purposes of getting fitted for new clubs, or to understand your distances etc?

I'd say there's a limit to how much use we can make of these pieces of data, as amateurs.

The value surely is in comparing different clubs before purchase. In which case, as long as you test all the clubs on the same monitor, is that not enough info to make an informed decision? As long as you know the different clubs' relative performance, surely that's enough?

If its flight and distance info, would not a decent practice ground and GPS be enough to do the job?

Apologies if I have the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 13, 2012)

ok lets stick another variable in... exactly how accurate is the trackman? 


I was fitted for a r11 at DG in Tonbridge, and putting it politely i think the stats that it gave were total horse sh**.  according to the machine, i was carrying my r11 275+ as an average over 10/15 shots, yet once out on the course i dont think i ever hit it 275 in total. Ok the r11 was around 30 yards longer than my burner on the course, but the fact that fairways were pretty firm, so rolling well, even on days where there was a slight tail wind i never achieved more than 275, so in my opinion the 275 carry stat had to be incorrect.

Id like to know just how much you can juice the stats on a trackman, for example set up for wind direct, wind speed, fairway roll or such like.

The only thing the trackman did replicate with a draw of about 8-10 yards, the ball flight was exactly as the trackman showed it......... just not as long.:rant:

Im curious as im getting mixed distanced at the moment, sometimes my 7i is 150, sometimes it 160, its seems my 5iron can vary by around 15 yards too, I want to get tested for say pw, 8i 6i 4i and my woods, so i know approximately how far im getting out of each club, all in time for the next " how big is mine thread "


----------



## Monty_Brown (Jan 13, 2012)

I agree with you OS about tweaking the variables on monitors. Some systems have diffrenet global locations for their virtual ranges. So stick it on the setting for a nice hot sunny country, and voila, longer distances.

Meanwhile back in Blighty and the real world with cold air temps and cold golf balls, no run on fairways etc we can't hit the same distance.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 13, 2012)

it looked a typical yank course, nice sunshine, lakes, mountains in the backdrop.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 13, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Out of interest, are we comparing the two for the purposes of getting fitted for new clubs, or to understand your distances etc?

I'd say there's a limit to how much use we can make of these pieces of data, as amateurs.

The value surely is in comparing different clubs before purchase. In which case, as long as you test all the clubs on the same monitor, is that not enough info to make an informed decision? As long as you know the different clubs' relative performance, surely that's enough?

If its flight and distance info, would not a decent practice ground and GPS be enough to do the job?

Apologies if I have the wrong end of the stick.
		
Click to expand...

No, it's a valid point. I'm potentially going to buy a new driver, 2 hybrids and depending on the gapping I will also change my current 3 wood (if it doesn't fit in the middle of the longest hybrid and driver, or may just get it re-shafted).

The thing is when I got fitted for my irons, it was nice to finally pick which ones after seeing the results on the range (seeing the full shot). I hit the pings either beautifully or woefully, the mizunos  (I think) ok, but plumped for the Taylor made R7's which were the most consistent, but not necessarily the longest.

Stu - where is clubhouse golf. The Chester one I refered to is actually foregolf.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Jan 13, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			it looked a typical yank course, nice sunshine, lakes, mountains in the backdrop, *zero gravity*.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly


----------



## chrisd (Jan 13, 2012)

As I said OS, I did mine at the Belbry with good balls and a lovely day and the stats looked right, but I do agree that the "dial in" info could be tricked up - in fact I am sure AG did it when I tested some irons many moons ago with a device they used ie I reckon, dial in 7 iron and give customer a 5 iron, stats should look good!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			No, it's a valid point. I'm potentially going to buy a new driver, 2 hybrids and depending on the gapping I will also change my current 3 wood (if it doesn't fit in the middle of the longest hybrid and driver, or may just get it re-shafted).

The thing is when I got fitted for my irons, it was nice to finally pick which ones after seeing the results on the range (seeing the full shot). I hit the pings either beautifully or woefully, the mizunos  (I think) ok, but plumped for the Taylor made R7's which were the most consistent, but not necessarily the longest.

Stu - where is clubhouse golf. The Chester one I refered to is actually foregolf.
		
Click to expand...


Eccles new road manchester mate, the lads in there are great and very helpful and won't push Nicklaus or fazer gear onto you.

Peter looked after me and I can't speak highly enough of them.

They've got all the gear in the CF bay, they charge for the session itself but if you buy the gear off them, then they take it off the total price. They will price match aswell but they're usually best prices anyway.

Good luck trying the new gear.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2012)

Another big vote for Trackman although I think if you get the Trackman set up properly and not "tricked up" then it is still a valuable tool. Anything that can show you how well you are hitting it is a vital tool. I am still an advocate that yardage should never be the deciding factor in buying a new driver or set of clubs and I'd rather be 5 yards shorter and a 10% tighter dispersment figure than 10 yards longer and 5% wilder.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jan 13, 2012)

I wouldn't trust either.There is no substitute for hitting "real" golf balls on the range,and observing the balls flight.An experienced Golf Pro watching you hitting the clubs would be more use IMO.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 13, 2012)

Mungoscorner said:



			I wouldn't trust either.There is no substitute for hitting "real" golf balls on the range,and observing the balls flight.An experienced Golf Pro watching you hitting the clubs would be more use IMO.
		
Click to expand...

If you get a proper fitting (and this is where I think paying for a fitting at somewhere like Titleist is worth it) you get to see the flight of the ball and your stats from Trackman. When I hit the ball in the nets at AG last year they were trying to convince me I hit a 19deg hybrid 230yds on the carry - with a 92mph swing speed. No doubt they sell a lot of gear to people who don't know any better but I'd rather pay for a proper fitting any day.

At the end of the day these places know distance sells so they'll trick it up to sell, you can't blame them.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 14, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another big vote for Trackman although I think if you get the Trackman set up properly and not "tricked up" then it is still a valuable tool. Anything that can show you how well you are hitting it is a vital tool. I am still an advocate that yardage should never be the deciding factor in buying a new driver or set of clubs and I'd rather be 5 yards shorter and a 10% tighter dispersment figure than 10 yards longer and 5% wilder.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, a shame it took me 20 years of golfing to realise that. That is why  I want to get fitted, I could just go for the razr hawk which is one of the longest drivers, but after having an R11 which was also long,
but didn't have the consistency.

I haven't got a clue about spin rates, the kick etc However, if I can try different shafts and get my "dispersal" down it may be worth the extra, rather than buying various options on ebay and them not working. At the moment, I am thinking of plumping for the golf driving range that also has the trackman, so I get the benefits of both. 

I appreciate all the comments, thanks.


----------



## Piece (Jan 14, 2012)

wull said:



			i think there is software for the trackman that will either work out on the range or indoor on a net.but both are extremely reliable and accurate.

i think what sets the trackman system apart from the rest is the fact that most manufacturers use it and some tour pro's personally own them so that itself speaks volumes.
		
Click to expand...

Note that most manufacturers and Tour pros are using the cheaper, easier, portable and accurate GC2 monitor. You may have seen the GC2 as part of Sky's new golf studio.


----------

